# Gingerbread+Wifi tether for root users = dead phone.



## tecwizrd

Hello all, I have an issue that I need some advice about.

I have been running the Gingerbread (.606) leak for a few days now. I rooted it last night so I could have full control over my phone. I also installed the apk for wifi tether from Google code.

Everything seemed to be fine, well except that tethering does not work. I know why it doesn't. This morning I was having 3G issues, so I rebooted the phone. Now it's stuck in a bootloop. Recovery seems to be hosed also. I can get the triangle with ! in it. Pressing search button does nothing. I have to pull the battery.

I think my only recourse at this point is sbf. I just wanted to check here to make certain I haven't missed something about the stock recovery option.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

You need to press the Vol Up/Down keys to enter the stock recovery.


----------



## tecwizrd

Ok, so maybe I have my terminology confused. Pressing the vol up/down takes me to the sbf interface (fastboot?). I want the bootloader? I think I can recover just by wiping data/cache.

EDIT: I figured out what you were saying. I press Vol up/down after I get to the triangle. Got it. No joy though. sbf-ing now.


----------



## x13thangelx

um, what? I know for a fact that neither installing Wireless Tether or rooting will cause you to bootloop.... What else did you do?

As for data, I had problems after I tested tethering but a simple reboot fixed it.


----------



## tecwizrd

You know, I thought the same thing. Would installing bash or busybox do it. Although I had rebooted after installing these and everything was working.


----------



## x13thangelx

tecwizrd said:


> You know, I thought the same thing. Would installing bash or busybox do it. Although I had rebooted after installing these and everything was working.


bash /might/ have but i doubt it. Busybox deffinately wouldnt have though


----------



## tecwizrd

That's the extent of the changes I have made before the reboot and bootloop. I will sbf and try again.


----------



## ShortnStubby

I use wireless tether 2.0.8 pre 1 and it works flawlessly. Running cm4d2g gb.


----------



## FillTheVoid

That's cause cm4d2 uses the froyo kernel and you can tether but the gb ota and leak No dice.


----------



## ShortnStubby

"FillTheVoid said:


> That's cause cm4d2 uses the froyo kernel and you can tether but the gb ota and leak No dice.


I'm running gingerbread kernel. Cm4d2g has been on gingerbread for over a week now.


----------



## bassaholic

Using bootstrap with that rom will cause you to bootloop. Not saying you did. I figured that out the hard way about a week ago.


----------



## aceoyame

Ok I am getting really pissed off. You all can tether with CM4D2G on GB USE OPEN GARDEN TETHER! It doesn't need the NV hack AND it has AP mode! I've been saying this since Froyo!


----------



## ShortnStubby

"aceoyame said:


> Ok I am getting really pissed off. You all can tether with CM4D2G on GB USE OPEN GARDEN TETHER! It doesn't need the NV hack AND it has AP mode! I've been saying this since Froyo!


There needs to be a like button.


----------



## audinutt

aceoyame said:


> Ok I am getting really pissed off. You all can tether with CM4D2G on GB USE OPEN GARDEN TETHER! It doesn't need the NV hack AND it has AP mode! I've been saying this since Froyo!


Yes, on CM you can, but on stock you must use the nvhack, which I have also discovered causes phone data to be lost after stopping tethering until you reboot.


----------



## tecwizrd

I have not done the NV hack yet, but i have found that I lose 3G data after starting open garden. It requires a reboot to get it back. I am now running rooted stock 607 with no change. So i don't think the NV hack is what is causing you to have to reboot.


----------



## aceoyame

That sounds like a bug were having with CM... It's either the same as our sticky settings or it's a bug with the RIL. Does .606 have the same issue?


----------



## bfederspill

I tried garden tether and it didn't work for me. I just use wifi tether, never had a problem with it on froyo or gb.

Sent from my D2G w/GB using Tapatalk


----------



## slimpirudude

"aceoyame said:


> That sounds like a bug were having with CM... It's either the same as our sticky settings or it's a bug with the RIL. Does .606 have the same issue?


.606 does same. Open garden does not work because it says ac isn't available, and when dome attempting it, exit it data does not work until a reboot.


----------



## aceoyame

Well that's because VZW had moto put a block in and the install needs edited to remove it essentially. OG works perfectly with CM and that is why I said to use it.


----------



## tecwizrd

I started from scratch, this time I installed cm7. Open garden works like a charm. All is well now.


----------



## juv3

Man i was dying to reply to this, so i got tethering going by installing Droidwall firewall which i have been using since droid one to prevent certain apps from connecting to the 3G or Wifi, and i unchecked Locationproxydmplugin, etc etc etc... So settings cant comunicate with its server and block you/prevent you from tethering. Apply the droidwall rules and then start the tethering, i used wifi tether wireless_tether_2_0-pre7.apk... When you stop tethering 3G works and if you want Droidwall to keep working after you tether you have to reapply rules so ip tables get re enabled

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL Running GB.607 using Tapatalk


----------



## tecwizrd

@Juv3 You gave me one of those "Why the heck didn't I think of that" moments. Thanks.


----------



## juv3

tecwizrd said:


> @Juv3 You gave me one of those "Why the heck didn't I think of that" moments. Thanks.


No problem! Im on rooted.607 no nv hack or nothing, and it works without loosing 3G, did u get it going?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL GB.607 using Tapatalk


----------



## tecwizrd

@juv3 I am a few steps closer. I can connect to AndroidTether from my laptop. I do however still get dunsp.vzw.com as the page that loads in the browser. I assume it's because I need to shut down a port associated with the tracking.

Also could you give me some more detail on this statement?

"When you stop tethering 3G works and if you want Droidwall to keep working after you tether you have to reapply rules so ip tables get re enabled"


----------



## slimpirudude

Open garden doesn't let AP work even on cm ...what am I missing


----------



## aceoyame

It's possible we lost that ability with GB kernel. Anyways, the OG tether IS wireless tether, just they renamed it. So this is more up to date.


----------



## juv3

tecwizrd said:


> @juv3 I am a few steps closer. I can connect to AndroidTether from my laptop. I do however still get dunsp.vzw.com as the page that loads in the browser. I assume it's because I need to shut down a port associated with the tracking.
> 
> Also could you give me some more detail on this statement?
> 
> "When you stop tethering 3G works and if you want Droidwall to keep working after you tether you have to reapply rules so ip tables get re enabled"


Ok So you installed Droidwall and you connected right? your computer says you're connected but it's sending you to the verizon site where they want you sign up for tethering, now lets start again and goto applications settigs and Stop the Wifitether and Clear data, also reanable the ip rules on Droidwall and make sure your 3G is working, now turn on the Wifitether app and select Enable Wifi-encryption in it's settings before you start tethering the default password is abcdefghijklm and then start tethering, if it's still sending you to the verizon site stop the tethering and goto the phone's settings in airplane mode, then disable airplane mode and go straight to the wifitethering and enable tethering, then connect and it should work


----------



## Snow02

There's nothing about Droid wall that would enable tethering.


----------



## juv3

Snow02 said:


> There's nothing about Droid wall that would enable tethering.


You might be right, if you wan't don't even install it, it seems that when you try tethering and it sends you to verizon site you stop tethering and then goto settings and put the phone in airplane mode, then get out of airplane mode and try tethering and it lets you


----------



## juv3

I like droidwall because it helps when you're using your phone to stop apps from connecting and back in the days it saved me battery so because tethering wasn't working and i found out that the stock wifi tethering got integrated with settings i went to droidwall and blocked it from connecting so maybe that would work and it did, but then i tried with droid wall and the same thing i tried the first time and i sent me to the verizon store so i cleared the wifitether app settings and started again and didn't do it, so i went to put it in airplane mode and got it off airplane mode one more time and it worked


----------



## Snow02

The airplane mode toggle is a well-known workaround. But again, it had nothing to do with Droid wall.


----------



## juv3

Snow02 said:


> The airplane mode toggle is a well-known workaround. But again, it had nothing to do with Droid wall.


Ok good to know it wasn't Droidwall i'm not a developer i'm just trying give feedback on what i had on or did to try and help out other getting it to work .... did you get it to work?


----------



## tecwizrd

OK, beside the fact it was a wild goose chase. I like the idea of DroidWall. I do however, know how to write rules for iptables. So, droidwall seems to be a little redundant for my situation. Except for the fact that it is quicker to do the setup through the app.

@juv3 your OP sounded as if it had merit. It still makes sense that you could block the port VZ uses to track the tethering.

Also does anyone know if you could change the port an app uses, even if you had to rebuild from source. While looking through DroidWall I noticed a lot of apps use the same port. The security implications of being able to customize the firewall rules is great indeed.


----------



## juv3

tecwizrd said:


> OK, beside the fact it was a wild goose chase. I like the idea of DroidWall. I do however, know how to write rules for iptables. So, droidwall seems to be a little redundant for my situation. Except for the fact that it is quicker to do the setup through the app.
> 
> @juv3 your OP sounded as if it had merit. It still makes sense that you could block the port VZ uses to track the tethering.
> 
> Also does anyone know if you could change the port an app uses, even if you had to rebuild from source. While looking through DroidWall I noticed a lot of apps use the same port. The security implications of being able to customize the firewall rules is great indeed.


Ok.....


----------



## juv3

I know its the worst video ever lol

Sent from Droid2 Global GB.607 Using Tapatalk


----------



## hgrimberg

tecwizrd said:


> Hello all, I have an issue that I need some advice about.
> 
> I have been running the Gingerbread (.606) leak for a few days now. I rooted it last night so I could have full control over my phone. I also installed the apk for wifi tether from Google code.
> 
> Everything seemed to be fine, well except that tethering does not work. I know why it doesn't. This morning I was having 3G issues, so I rebooted the phone. Now it's stuck in a bootloop. Recovery seems to be hosed also. I can get the triangle with ! in it. Pressing search button does nothing. I have to pull the battery.
> 
> I think my only recourse at this point is sbf. I just wanted to check here to make certain I haven't missed something about the stock recovery option.


I also usually have 3G issues on this phone and I always have to reboot to get 3G back. Is this a Motorola problem??? This happens as well on a Nokia or Iphone? It's not practical to always have to reboot.


----------

